# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  =-> adminam !

## AntonsK

netajaa sadaljaa droshvien, bet..
teluuk boonuss -phpBB vienkaarshums -> jamaa aideetie skripti maak regoties un posteet bez leiakam probleemaam.

mans ieteikums -regjistraacijas, formaa ar rocinjaam ashi pierakstiit magic number ailiiti kaadaa briidii, un skripti vairs nevarees regjistreeties. 

jamo var noshpikot iisteniibaa netaa no kaada saita, kur jamaa ir, vai pacholeet kaadaa forumaa tieshi phpBB vai jau nau gatavs addons.

----------


## malacis

> netajaa sadaljaa droshvien, bet..


 Vot nisaprotu cilveekus, kuri apzinās, ka dara slikti, taču turpina to darīt..
Ir sadaļa ieteikumi.


Bet tie roboti tiešām nupat jau nomācoši daudz te sadējuši  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Nedaudz vēlak apskatīšos kā nonīcināt robotus forumā. Pagaidām atvainojos par sagādātajām neērtībām.

----------


## defs

Vēl forši būtu,ja iespējams, ka butu iespējams klikot uz "aktivās tēmas" pēc komenta pievienošanas kādai tēmai.Savādāk vispirms jāspiež un "foruma saturs".Paldies!

----------


## bbarda

Vai foruma pulkstenis rāda pareizu laiku???

----------


## Vinchi

Principā jā ja tev ir uzlikta pareizā laika josla profilam.

----------


## marizo

Neesmu ar WEB ņēmies tādā līmenī un tagad negribu meklēt vai un kā to varētu izdarīt:
bet forumam derētu pieviest tādu funkciju, ka lapas saglabājot, katru saglabā, nosaukumā pieliekot 1 lapa; 2 lapa utt. Piemēram, kā ir boot forumam. Es mēdzu saglabāt tēmas, lai vēlāk pārlūkotu, neērti, ka katrai lapai jāraksta ar roku klāt.
Paldies!

----------


## marizo

Nav jau kritiski, svētdienās vispār nevajag strādāt un forumos drukāt, bet nu..
Forumā vajadzētu "Svētdena" salabot par Svētdienu.  ::

----------


## marizo

Varbūt vajag izveidot foruma sadaļu par "lielo elektrību", kur apspriesties par zemējumu, elektroinstalāciju, automātiku un tml lietām, kas īsti neattiecas uz elektroniku, bet uz elektrību.
Iespējams, noderētu arī sadaļa par sadzīves tehniku, šad tad uzpeld kādi jautājumi par ledusskapjiem un veļas automātiem.

----------


## JDat

gribēji teikt:
Elektrotehnika.
Sadzīves tehnika.

Audio un video arī varētu sadalīt atsevišķi, jo uzpeld jautājumi, kas ne īpaši iekļaujas audio/video sadaļā.

Tā pat auto elektroniku varētu uztaisīt.

Paliek jautājums, kas moderēs? Tā pat vesela kaudze ar jampampiem neraksta pareizajās sadaļās un prasās vismaz pārmest uz pareizo sadaļu.

----------


## moon

elfa nav financiaali spejiiga kadu maksas foruma dzini iegaadaaties ?  ::

----------


## osscar

a domā vajag ? šis minimālisma stilā, man patīk. Boti ar vairs pārāk neterorizē.

----------


## Vikings

Pff, nu gan atradis problēmu. Vai tad maksas foruma izmantošana uzreiz pacēl to jebkādā veidā augstāk? Jā, var būt forumā dažas lietas varēja būt ērtākas, bet tā ir tīri admina lieta - ja būs nepieciešams, visu var izlabot vai papildināt arī phpbb forumā. Saku no no pieredzes ar foruma administrēšanu.

----------


## ansius

phpbb ir laba sistēma, ja admini normāli, par to kā ir šeit mēs taču zinām, elfa taču nevienam nepiešķirs tiesības pat moderēt. te demokrātijai nebūt, diemžēl. vienkārši ja šī apkāšana te turpinās zelt un plaukt un par muļķībām banu nevarēs nopelnīt, tad būs liktenis kā daudziem forumiem, nopietnie cilvēki aiziet, vai pāriet uz PM

----------

